# [SOLVED]Brak xorconfig

## Zitan

Gentoo nie przestaje mnie zadziwiać o_0. Dlaczego w moim systemie nie ma polecenia xorgconfig skoro zainstalowałem sobie xorg-server.

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901  USE="hal nptl xorg -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia v4l -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng (-vermilion) -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo (-xgi)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Czy się coś zmieniło, dawno nie miałem Gentoo zainstalowane, znowu zatęskniłem za emerge a tu nie ma jak serwera skonfigurować.

----------

## SlashBeast

A powinno byc? Uzyj jak normalny czlowiek 'X -configure'.

----------

## unK

Kiedyś jak miałem Archa to było tam coś takiego, ale w Gentoo chyba tego nie ma.

----------

## Zitan

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> A powinno byc? Uzyj jak normalny czlowiek 'X -configure'.

 

ok użyłem... teraz wiem że jestem normalny  :Smile:  - SOLVED.

----------

